# How often do YOU add wood - Pork Butt



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm starting my first butt tomorrow as I just got done seasoning my new smoker. MPS. How often do you personally add wood to your smoker during a pork butt smoke? I don't plan on foiling as my wife and I like the bark too much! Do you add every hour? When it stops smoking? Through the whole smoke? What are your opinions? Thanks!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

I use an AMNPS from here  http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12     & keep the smoke going the whole time. I don't foil - I go for bark...


----------



## damon555 (Feb 8, 2013)

I personally only add it once.....













EDL_4326.jpg



__ damon555
__ Feb 8, 2013






I'm not sure what kind of smoker you have but when I had my Master forge propane smoker I kept it smoking the whole time.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 8, 2013)

For my electric I use an AMNS and keep it going for 6 - 8 hours.  With my WSM I start out with 6 chunks - 3 cherry, 3 hickory - and if it stops smoking before 8 hours I add 2 more of each.

This is my personal preference.  Once you have smoked a few, you will decide what you like best and stick with it!

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. Ya it's hard to decide now. When I was seasoning my Masterbuilt Propane smokehouse the wood chips seemed to burn quickly. It was at almost 400* though. They like you to season it at a hot temp. But I guess if I only run 225* then I guess they would burn slower... On a side note in the manual it says never use wood chunks...any sense to that?????.


----------



## damon555 (Feb 8, 2013)

I used nothing but chunks in my master forge which was very similar to what you have. The directions said not to use chunks too. I tried chips 1 time.....never again.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't have a gasser so I can't say which to use....  But from post's I have read everybody pretty much uses chunks.... I mix chunks throughout my charcoal and let it smoke the whole time...  But I use Pecan.... it's a little milder..  you didn't mention what kind of wood you will be using... Mesquite  and Hickory are a little stronger so you might want to cut back if using that....   good luck with your smoke


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 8, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I don't have a gasser so I can't say which to use....  But from post's I have read everybody pretty much uses chunks.... I mix chunks throughout my charcoal and let it smoke the whole time...  But I use Pecan.... it's a little milder..  you didn't mention what kind of wood you will be using... Mesquite  and Hickory are a little stronger so you might want to cut back if using that....   good luck with your smoke


 Thanks man, I plan on using hickory and apple mixed. Best way to figure this stuff out is to just do it I suppose... Haha.


----------



## chief osceola (Feb 9, 2013)

NW, if you're going with hickory in your mix, I would suggest letting it burn a bit until the smoke dies down to "blue".  The hard initial white smoke will likely make whatever you're cooking too smokey.  I personally add wood to my MES 30" once every hour.  Keep us posted on the results brother.


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 9, 2013)

Chief Osceola said:


> NW, if you're going with hickory in your mix, I would suggest letting it burn a bit until the smoke dies down to "blue".  The hard initial white smoke will likely make whatever you're cooking too smokey.  I personally add wood to my MES 30" once every hour.  Keep us posted on the results brother.


Will do!!


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 9, 2013)

NWOhioSmoke said:


> Thanks guys. Ya it's hard to decide now. When I was seasoning my Masterbuilt Propane smokehouse the wood chips seemed to burn quickly. It was at almost 400* though. They like you to season it at a hot temp. But I guess if I only run 225* then I guess they would burn slower... On a side note in the manual it says never use wood chunks...any sense to that?????.



Hey! I use a Masterbuilt XL Gas Smokehouse propane smoker and while I'm no master, I'm learning! After some trial & error I've concluded a few things regarding the manufacturer instructions regarding the chip/chunks thing, and about how much to put in the wood holder.

First, toss their instructions away! I use a mix of chips and chunks and I fill the wood thing pretty full (2 cups of chips only is what they is the max for mine model!) I do make sure my chips/chunks are well soaked. If you have the ability to "start" your hickory in an other venue, great! I don't. I start off with one or two good chunks of hickory and apple and chips from both when I'm getting up to temp, but never add more hickory chunks after my meat goes in... From there on I use hickory and apple chips and through in a chunk of apple every now and then. I usually add wood about 75 to 90 minutes.

Good luck on your Butt tomorrow! I'm doin on, too!! Post plenty of pics!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> Hey! I use a Masterbuilt XL Gas Smokehouse propane smoker and while I'm no master, I'm learning! After some trial & error I've concluded a few things regarding the manufacturer instructions regarding the chip/chunks thing, and about how much to put in the wood holder.
> 
> First, toss their instructions away! I use a mix of chips and chunks and I fill the wood thing pretty full (2 cups of chips only is what they is the max for mine model!) I do make sure my chips/chunks are well soaked. If you have the ability to "start" your hickory in an other venue, great! I don't. I start off with one or two good chunks of hickory and apple and chips from both when I'm getting up to temp, but never add more hickory chunks after my meat goes in... From there on I use hickory and apple chips and through in a chunk of apple every now and then. I usually add wood about 75 to 90 minutes.
> 
> Good luck on your Butt tomorrow! I'm doin on, too!! Post plenty of pics!!!


Great advice Alicia!!!!

There ya go NWO...one of our newer members with some expertise!

Great job!

Bill


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm going add a little more I learned from the crew... Put play sand (from wal-mart or lowes {make sure its the PLAY SAND and not the kind used to set pavers and stuff, its a total different, toxic sand!!}) in the water tray.  I have battled over and over and over again at keeping the smoker at a good, even temp. Constant spikes when wood is added and then horrible drops as it burns down. The crew kept telling me to get rid of the water. It absolutely does not add any moisture to the meat, but I liked the "barrier" between the wood and the meat. Water boils at 212 degrees and doesn't get hotter so it can really "eat your heat" and prevent getting your meat to temp.

The play sand solved the issue; it creates a uniformed heat mass, heats quickly and cools quickly... Think of how it feels walking on a beach shortly after the sun comes up, versus the middle of the day, versus after dark.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2013)

>>>>>>[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]make sure its the PLAY SAND and not the kind used to set pavers and stuff, its a total different, toxic sand!![/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Got a cite for this???[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I have looked some but no luck..[/color]

  Home Depot doesnt mention it in a DIY thread..http://www.homedepotgardenclub.com/us/en/landscaping/projects/installing-pavers-in-sand

  Safe Kids says the the play sand can be toxic....http://safemama.com/2009/05/18/faq-whats-the-deal-with-play-sand/

     Yikes!!!  http://www.younghouselove.com/2012/04/the-sandbox-chronicles-part-3-the-remix/

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]   Craig[/color]


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 10, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> >>>>>>make sure its the PLAY SAND and not the kind used to set pavers and stuff, its a total different, toxic sand!!
> 
> 
> Got a cite for this???
> ...


NWO, look at Craig's last link!! Dead on, thank you!


----------



## teebob2000 (Feb 10, 2013)

NWOhioSmoke said:


> Thanks guys. Ya it's hard to decide now. When I was seasoning my Masterbuilt Propane smokehouse the wood chips seemed to burn quickly. It was at almost 400* though. They like you to season it at a hot temp. But I guess if I only run 225* then I guess they would burn slower... On a side note in the manual it says never use wood chunks...any sense to that?????.


It says to NOT use chunks???  That's just strange, does it give a reason for it??  I find I can get heat spikes and flare-ups using chips, especially if you let a lot of air get to the firebox so I always chunk.  I have a WSM and create a semi-circle of charcoal in the firebox and light up one end, with wood laid on top so they start up as the fuel burns down.

I get the large (10 lb) chunk bags from Camerons Products on amazon.com.  They carry 8 varieties of wood..  I'm a Prime and don't pay shipping for individual orders, so can't tell you what the shipping is.

Tom


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a master forge propane and I use inlet chunks. Used chips once, never again. I have a source where I get pieces of hickory (free) I cut them down with my mitre saw then chunk with a hatchet. I add a few of these every couple hours. 












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## texfinn (Feb 10, 2013)

Interesting thread! Thanks for all the suggestions.

As a relative newbie to this whole smoking thing (had my Masterbuild Gas Smokehouse for about three months now), I have also struggled a little bit with the constant smoke thing. The instructions do state that you should not use chunks, only chips, but reading the posts here it sounds like that is bunch of BS.

I have some ribs going on as I type this and as usual, the smoke kind of disappears after 30 minutes, or so and I have to add a couple of handfuls of soaked chips to keep it going. That just doesn't make sense. 

I've been thinking about getting the AMNPS, but haven't invested in one yet. I guess I'll try the chunk thing next. Or are there any other suggestions?


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm glad this thread was popular. I know I wanted to know the information. I'm glad I posted this!!


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 10, 2013)

NWOhioSmoke said:


> I'm glad this thread was popular. I know I wanted to know the information. I'm glad I posted this!!



Soooo... How'd it go?!


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 11, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> Soooo... How'd it go?!



Didn't start it yet... Too cold, windy, and rainy... Ah the joys of living in NW Ohio... I will be sure to post a new thread with my progress once I do though! Thanks!


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a Landmann gasser and while it isn't exactly the same I don't think they are all that different.  My directions also said to use chips and let me be the next in a list of members here who disregarded that.  All I use are chunks now and it works great.  For pulled pork I put in 2-3 chunks to start depending on size and go from there.  Usually they will last 1.5-2 hours but that can change depending on weather, if you need more flame to keep a hot smoker in the cold my wood burns faster as well.  Just keep an eye on things for the first few runs and you will learn the rig.  Regarding the soaking of wood chunks, I used to but stopped.  There are plenty of pics on the web of wood chunks cut in half after soaking for hours and hours.  The water doesn't penetrate beyond 1/8" and everything inside of that is dry; doesn't seem like you gain much from soaking chunks.  Chips are a different story though.

Good luck and don't forget the Q-View!


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 14, 2013)

VTMechEng said:


> I have a Landmann gasser and while it isn't exactly the same I don't think they are all that different.  My directions also said to use chips and let me be the next in a list of members here who disregarded that.  All I use are chunks now and it works great.  For pulled pork I put in 2-3 chunks to start depending on size and go from there.  Usually they will last 1.5-2 hours but that can change depending on weather, if you need more flame to keep a hot smoker in the cold my wood burns faster as well.  Just keep an eye on things for the first few runs and you will learn the rig.  Regarding the soaking of wood chunks, I used to but stopped.  There are plenty of pics on the web of wood chunks cut in half after soaking for hours and hours.  The water doesn't penetrate beyond 1/8" and everything inside of that is dry; doesn't seem like you gain much from soaking chunks.  Chips are a different story though.
> 
> Good luck and don't forget the Q-View!



Again, learned something new!! I tried and will no longer be soaking my chunks!! Thank you!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't soak anymore either! Learned by experimentation! No more wet wood for me!


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 14, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I don't soak anymore either! Learned by experimentation! No more wet wood for me!


My smoker's V-day after a full day wouldn't have been possible, otherwise!!












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 14, 2013





 Smoked Meatloaf













image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 14, 2013





 Smoked Mac & Cheese


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks great! You go girl!Thumbs Up


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 14, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Looks great! You go girl!Thumbs Up



Nothing says I love you like meat, adorned with bacon, fresh outta the smoker! 

I hope you have all had a great week, Valentine's day, and are preparing for a great smoke this weekend!!


----------



## imjesse1 (Feb 14, 2013)

On Propane while doing a long smoke I foil 3-5 chunks (depends on size)
I'll add a unfoiled chunk about every 2-3 hours
By wrapping the wood in foil and cutting a small slit in the foil I've learned it last a long time, also there is no flair ups...


----------

